# 8 string jazz



## Hybrid138 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## yingmin (Jun 22, 2011)

Great player, but damn if he doesn't look like a stereotypical mafioso.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 15, 2011)

But the real question is... Will it djent?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 15, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> But the real question is... Will it djent?



Please go to another thread and/or forum.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 15, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Please go to another thread and/or forum.



No thanks. I actually have stuff to contribute, not just youtube videos..

Guys you should check out Charlie Hunter and his fretted 8 string, some really amazing stuff, he manges all the lines along with the other parts. Funnily enough his picking technique is similar to Tosin Abasi. A good solo to check out is Recess. And for some lessons or breakdowns check out Tom Lippincott or Fred Fried. All of these guys use fretted 8 strings (which I do like) but Tom is more of a modern jazz guy, and Fred the more traditional kind. Anyways hope you check those guys out.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 15, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> Guys you should check out Charlie Hunter and his fretted 8 string, some really amazing stuff, he manges all the lines along with the other parts. Funnily enough his picking technique is similar to Tosin Abasi.



Could you explain this? Last I checked, Charlie Hunter played exclusively fingerstyle (he actually said "picks are for kids" in a Guitar Player interview); I don't see how this matches up at all with Tosin's pick-and-occasional-thumb-slap approach.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 16, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Could you explain this? Last I checked, Charlie Hunter played exclusively fingerstyle (he actually said "picks are for kids" in a Guitar Player interview); I don't see how this matches up at all with Tosin's pick-and-occasional-thumb-slap approach.



True, I was referring how when Tosin stows away the pick between his fingers and plays fingerstyle while keeping the lines in his songs with his thumb-slap technique. I`m sure that Tosin uses the thumb-slap a lot in his playing. I`m not saying in any way that Tosin`s hand movements are exactly like Hunter`s, just that they share a few traits of and movements. I hope that clears up what I was trying to say.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm interested to know what kind of pickups you guys would suggest using in a solid-body 8 string for some nice nice clean tones like some of those in this thread (and yes, I realise these are all hollowbody guitars - I'm talking ballpark, not exact tones).

All of the production 8 strings around at the moment (and I will be buying at the lower end of the market) have pickups in them which are designed for high gain metal tones... and I want nice clean tones, dammit.


----------



## Kairos (Dec 17, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I'm interested to know what kind of pickups you guys would suggest using in a solid-body 8 string for some nice nice clean tones like some of those in this thread (and yes, I realise these are all hollowbody guitars - I'm talking ballpark, not exact tones).
> 
> All of the production 8 strings around at the moment (and I will be buying at the lower end of the market) have pickups in them which are designed for high gain metal tones... and I want nice clean tones, dammit.



Any low-mid output PAF style pickup will get the job done. In the neck of course, with the volume down a pinch and the tone rolled back.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 17, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I'm interested to know what kind of pickups you guys would suggest using in a solid-body 8 string for some nice nice clean tones like some of those in this thread (and yes, I realise these are all hollowbody guitars - I'm talking ballpark, not exact tones).
> 
> All of the production 8 strings around at the moment (and I will be buying at the lower end of the market) have pickups in them which are designed for high gain metal tones... and I want nice clean tones, dammit.



Searcy String Works

Ask Clint, he will build you a pickup of your dreams.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 17, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I'm interested to know what kind of pickups you guys would suggest using in a solid-body 8 string for some nice nice clean tones like some of those in this thread (and yes, I realise these are all hollowbody guitars - I'm talking ballpark, not exact tones).
> 
> All of the production 8 strings around at the moment (and I will be buying at the lower end of the market) have pickups in them which are designed for high gain metal tones... and I want nice clean tones, dammit.


Bkp has all sorts of pickups in 8 string form and the emg 808's seem versatile.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 17, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I'm interested to know what kind of pickups you guys would suggest using in a solid-body 8 string for some nice nice clean tones like some of those in this thread (and yes, I realise these are all hollowbody guitars - I'm talking ballpark, not exact tones).
> 
> All of the production 8 strings around at the moment (and I will be buying at the lower end of the market) have pickups in them which are designed for high gain metal tones... and I want nice clean tones, dammit.


EMG808s are okay with the 18v mod.

However, I swapped mine out for EMG808Xs. I think they're far more articulate in that they have much lower output. Honestly, I think the neck pickup with full tone/volume direct line-in sounds nice as-is with no effects.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 17, 2011)

I love how non-jazz players who have probably never dialed in a jazz tone in their lives are recommending pickups.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 19, 2011)

robert conti is the guy that got me into jazz... hes an amazing guitarist


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)

Good god that's a sexy fanned fret whatever-the-hell that old dude is playing...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 20, 2011)

Trespass said:


> I love how non-jazz players who have probably never dialed in a jazz tone in their lives are recommending pickups.


I attempted to but I suck at getting a good tone and I attempt to play jazz so it is more a person that thinks ha plays jazz and who dials in bad tone recommended pickups.


----------

